# Looking for 1/48 B-25H Nose



## fisty (Jan 11, 2011)

I have been looking out of the hobby for a few years and have just restarted to get back in to this and now i am looking for a 1/48 B-25H with the 75mm cannon i can't find a kit at a price i can afford. And I keep getting sniped or just out bid on ebay, So i am asking if any of you have a nose in you junk box you would sale. both top and bottom, cannon would be nice also but i can make it if need be. resin or plastic is ok 

Paul


----------



## fisty (Jan 11, 2011)

Has there ever been a Resin kit of the nose made?


----------



## Airframes (Jan 11, 2011)

Can't recall seeing one, but there have been kits including the nose. What scale is it, and have you tried looking at Hannant's web -site, or Squadron if in the USA?


----------



## fisty (Jan 11, 2011)

1/48 scale found the sites no luck there


----------



## Crimea_River (Jan 11, 2011)

Have you thought of making your own resin one? There's a post somewhere here on making resin parts but your initial outlay on materials could run you a few bucks, as much as a new resin part perhaps.

Another approach would be molding heated plastic card. Wojtek (callsign Wurger) has a post showing how he formed a pilot's seat this way - pretty incredible.

In each case, you'd have to make a form in the shape of the nose out of wood or something equivalent so you'll need to be a bit handy.


----------



## fisty (Jan 11, 2011)

thought about that but i am not good enough to do it. i am hoping to find someone with a kit or a busted on in the junk box.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 12, 2011)

If you can't find one (Monogram did a kit in 1/48th, which can still be found here and there), then it should be a fairly simple job to shorten the 'glass' nose, smooth it off with Milliput or similar, and drill the holes for the cannon and guns. Takes a bit of work, but not much and not too difficult. Either that, or make a balsa former and mould a nose from plastic sheet, as Andy suggested (Crimea R.).


----------



## fisty (Jan 14, 2011)

Last night i got a H model off ebay at a great price. as soon as i get it i am going to try to cast the nose in resin and see how it looks. i will post pics as i do it.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 15, 2011)

Nice one !


----------



## fisty (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok i have been working for the last couple weeks to make a resin nose of the B-25H cannon nose and i have it done. Now i have made a but load of them is anyone here interested in one?


----------



## jgreiner (Apr 4, 2011)

fisty said:


> Ok i have been working for the last couple weeks to make a resin nose of the B-25H cannon nose and i have it done. Now i have made a but load of them is anyone here interested in one?


 
Fisty, I'd be good for one! Let me know cost, etc!

Best....
John


----------

